
Just How Much Would It Cost to Buy Congress Back from Special Interests? - sytelus
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-would-it-cost-to-buy-congress-back-from-special-interests-2011-6
======
Dowwie
Click-bait title award winner for 2017.

